# FS: Bolbitis, Staurogyne stolonifera, Anubias nana 'petite'



## EDGE

1 node Ranunculus inundatus (submersed grown)- GONE 
1 node Ranunculus inundatus (emersed grown) - GONE

15-20 leaves 'needle leaf' java fern (submersed)- $5 
15-20 leaves 'narrow leaf' java fern (submersed) - GONE
10-15 leaves 'red' java fern (emersed) Large plant- GONE
Red java fern can reach the same size as regular java fern

*Boblitis (submersed)* Grown in low light for the compact growth.
left one - $6 
right (approx 7-8" rhizome) - GONE

*Anubias nana 'Petite' (emersed grown) *(Does not include pot and hydroton)
Pots in the photo are 3.5" diameter (big plant = roughly 2"+ in length)

3 o clock (1 big plant 1 little) - $7 GONE
6 oclock (2 big plant 1 little) - $11 GONE
12 oclock(3 big plant) - $12 GONE
9 o'clock (4 big plant 1 little) - $18 GONE

5 Cyperus helferi approx 5" tall (emersed grown) - GONE
5 Staurogyne stolonifera(emersed grown) - $5

Bolbitis









Anubias nana 'petite' 









'Red' Java fern (submersed plantlet) Only the newest 2-3 leaf are red. They eventually turn green. 









photo is of 2 portion of needle leaf java fern.









Ranunculus inundatus 









Cyperus helferi









Staurogyne stolonifera


----------



## EDGE

to the top...


----------



## lednail

are they all growing immersed? that java fern looks amazing


----------



## TCR

Kinda neat how that are in pots. Or are they?


----------



## EDGE

Yup, most if not all the emersed plants I keep are grown in pots. Easier to clean up and a way to keep larger variety of plants with less maintenance than trying to cram them all in the aquarium. I ran out of space in the emersed setup long ago . My emersed setup is mainly crypt focus.


----------



## Bien Lim

thats a good price for the fern, Edge I would like to try the stauro. whre about r u ?


----------



## EDGE

Coquitlam. 

The price is 

5 plants for $3.. not $3 each

i.e. 5 Cyperus helferi approx 5" tall (emersed grown) - $3

The java fern is grown submersed in my main setup. The java fern been in the tank for a few years now. Minimum 2 years, but I am guessing it is closer to 3 years as I have phased out of the die hard-hobby level 3 years ago.


----------



## EDGE

Merged with first post


----------



## fisherman

*1 XXL Narrow leaf java fern*

Hey... How big would this fern be in size? i cant realy tell by the pics, a measuring tape beside it would of been nice to tell.. Thanks.


----------



## EDGE

I was using the Big als bucket lid as a measuring stick. The lid is 1 ft in diameter. Photo was taken back in Aug so the plant is a little bigger than in the photo.


----------



## TomC

This may be a bit off topic. Ignore it if it is.

How do you grow your plants emersed? Are they in a tank? How do you keep the water they are growing in from getting grungy? I tried emersed anubias once in a goldfish bowl and it was a disaster.

If anybody has experience growing emersed, maybe they could post some tips in a separate thread.


----------



## TCR

So since they are in little containers can you just put them right in the tank?? I want some for in my simp and dint want plants floating around so i think if there in little pots i wont have to lay down substrate


----------



## EDGE

TCR:

Yes and no. The hydroton I used in there are waterlogged enough so they do sink in the tank. The problem I have run into is fish still have a tendency to dig and knock the substrate out of the pot. I got hydroton scattered all over the bottom of my loach tank that is home to an 18" tall Anubias afezlii.

If I use clay pots, the pots will get root bound quite fast and I would need to re-pot the plants quite often. If I go with net pots, I need to use decent size medium (8-16 mm size) and stem plants do not do well in them. 8-16 mm medium works well for anubias, ferns, and swords. The more common aquarium strain crypts can do well in hydroton as well. I can always line the pot with filter foam or rockwool to create a basket to hold the gravel in the net pot, but that takes a lot of work and not very friendly for clean up and re-potting.

TomC:

I grow them in a hydroponic setup, which can be correlated to aquarium style planted tank with no fish or inhabitant. Soil less growing above water.

There are different approach to growing plants emersed/hydroponically/soil less environment. I used a perforated trays with gravel to grow emersed foreground plants. I used and is using Potted hydroton for swords and crypts. I tried potted gravel for some stem plants and tried using rockwool as well for a bit. I didn't like rockwool much, They required a flood and drain system to work well.

Here are some photos from over the last 7 years of trial and error. Most of the system are gone now. I only have the emersed tank running after moving.

emersed tank









A Afezlii grown in the emersed tank prior to moving into the loach tank. The pot and the plant both got moved into the loach tank. I did not remove the pot.









perforated trays setup









Outdoor setup. Similar idea as the tank, only I had this all fed from 1 - 10 gallon reservior and 4 of those PVC lined cube box. easier to remake now that I know about flood tables. 









rockwool lined potted gravel net pot. 









Cheapest to setup are the trays. I filled the trays with fertilizer solution, 2 mm past the media, and top it off when the water has gone below the growing media. Most expensive is the emersed tank setup. Most fun to play with is the outdoor emersed setup. very easy to grow a lot of plants in short period of time. Fun Sun and natural CO2 can do wonders to plant growth. Most annoying to grow in marsh environment is rockwool. Rockwool needs a drying out period or they get waterlogged to the point of plant death. All things being equal, the key to getting good plant growth emersed is high humidity for aquatic plants. 80%+. The outdoor setup had a hard time getting established because of the dried environment from being directly exposed to the air.

*C Affinis is spoken for.*


----------



## lednail

Thanks for all the info on emersed. I didn’t know it was going to stir up so much interest. I have tried some as well, and yes rockwool sucks when used out of the water but work in tank with fertilizer tabs.
Now some one buy his Java fern or I will.


----------



## EDGE

Added photos for the Cryptocoryne


----------



## EDGE

to the top...


----------



## mysticalnet

wow nice plants!


----------



## EDGE

to the top. 

Added bolbitis and separated the needle leaf for better view


----------



## 2wheelsx2

How long will it take for the emersed to submerged transition, EDGE? I'm interested in some needle leafed fern and Bolbitis for a new setup, but probably not until January when I have my canopy (and lights) set up.


----------



## EDGE

All the java ferns and bolbitis are submersed grown. 

With most plants, except Anubias, the emersed to submersed form transition speed is relative to the speed at which the plant grow. 

For example. Rotala rotundifolia. This plant can send 2-4" of new growth a week in high light, high co2 tank. The 2-4" of growth will be submersed growth. 

There are only a reasons when plant does not convert.

A. plant is weak/dead to begin with
B. plant is not a true aquatic plant
C. environment is not suitable/favorable for the plant.

Anubias do not lose the leaves when transitioning from emersed to submersed unless the environment cannot sustained the plant size. There might be a few leaves falling off at the very old part of the anubias from initial planting.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Cool. Thanks EDGE, I'll be in touch in the new year.


----------



## lednail

I got some plants form EDGE last week, good looking plants and they are doing well.


----------



## EDGE

Rather than saying 2" for -$8. I will post the photo of the exact plant and the price for the plant. 

Updated photo and pricing for the anubias nana 'Petite' Need to thin out the emersed setup.

The largest one took about 1 year to fill the pot. They grow more compact in the emersed form.

price drop on the ranunculus.


----------



## EDGE

to the top... need those anubias nana 'petite' gone.


----------



## koodevil

check pm =]


----------



## EDGE

price drop on the Anubias petite. need them gone.


----------



## EDGE

clarified how many plants in the anubias nana petite pots = how many plants you will be getting.


----------



## Morainy

When a plant has been grown emersed, does that mean that you could (potentially) plant it in a shallow tank and have it grow partially in and partially out of the water? 

I am planting a 2.5 gallon shrimp tank and would love to find a plant that could grow out of the water as well as below it.


----------



## EDGE

That is correct, Morainy. Most of the stem plants can grow in and out of the water as long as the humidity high. The new growth below water will be submersed until they reach the water surface and then eventually they can grow out of the water.

The stiffer stem plants has a easier time pushing out of the water. The softer stem plants tends to trail across the surface before pushing growth out of the water. 

Even if the plant was not grown emersed, they can still grow out of the water given the right environment.


----------



## euroamg

I'll take the 12'oclock petite..


----------



## EDGE

Only have needle leaf java fern left. Closing thread


----------

